# Shaft length?



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Most motors are longer than advertised to cover the manf.'s back side. They can't control how tall a boat builder constructs the transom or how it is mounted.  By building longer it ensures the water pickup and cavitation plate are safely within tolerances.

You have a 20" shaft motor. Nothing to worry about it being a little bigger than advertised.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> I just measured my shaft length and it measured 22". I measured from inside the saddle mount to the cavitation plate. Is this correct? Is it still considered a 20" shaft or a 25" shaft? Has any buddy ever heard of this? The motor is a 1995 25 hp Mariner


Not sure what you mean by saddle mount but if you measured all the way down to the anti-cavitation you went to far you measure to where the lower unit bolts to the midsection


----------

